# Medicare Hospital (part A) useful?



## dongringo (Dec 13, 2010)

Just found the card in my original SS application. What good is it in both Mexico an USA? Thanks


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

dongringo said:


> Just found the card in my original SS application. What good is it in both Mexico an USA? Thanks


As far as I know, Medicare (part A) is of no used in Mexico.


----------

